
A startup tale from the crypt - mariorz
http://cerdafied.typepad.com/cerdafied_voip_mobile_web/2013/01/a-startup-tale-from-the-crypt.html
======
dmk23
Kudos for telling this story, especially discussing your relationships with
investors.

These days it is pretty rare to see a story where such topics are addressed
credibly beyond the standard "we love our investors" line.

If an entrepreneur loves their investors it is not news, but if they are
willing to openly discuss problems that usually is.

------
BobWarfield
This sort of thing is what led to my bootstrapping a company instead of
staying with the VC Startup Scene:

[http://smoothspan.wordpress.com/2013/01/06/a-solo-
bootstrapp...](http://smoothspan.wordpress.com/2013/01/06/a-solo-
bootstrapping-odyssey-2012-was-the-year-i-quit-my-day-job/)

